# What kind of Bodykit is this?



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

http://www.silvia.hl.com.au/images/gallery/rps180sx2.jpg 
What kind of body kit is this or whats the name of it? And where can I buy one? Thanks.


> Did donuts last week and the street still smokin'.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dont know what the name of the kit is but i'm sorry its ugly. www.spoilers.com and www.veilside.com has a lot better looking body kits.


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's some help:

Go to AutoImaging.com and click on Aerokits and Conversions and then go down and click on G-Grow Kits, it is the Type X kit that comes stock on 95 and up 180SX Type X's in Japan.

Good luck, the kit looks good for being a kit that comes stock on the cars in Japan.

Don't listen to other guys opinions, it's your car YOUR opinion counts. Personally, I agree with you, it looks good.

Mini me


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Its G-Grow's Version II kit. http://www.takakaira.com/aerokits/aerokitindex.asp?sideon=sidemenu.asp?cat=4


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i kinda like the g grow kit, but at that price i think there are better looking and functioning kits to be had. that's just my opinion though; don't listen to my opinion (or anyone else's for that matter)


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

i think bomex makes the best kits for the 240 and silvia....they r the cleanest lines and highest quality


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

personally, if you're gonna go with the fastback model, keep the stock nose, just looks better than having the silvia conversion and calling it the "Sil-80". However, the stock wedge nose looks out of place on the coupe body. The G-Grow kit looks very nice for the fastback.

I like bomex and some of their body kits available for the S13 silvia. not the "Shogun, Big-mouth, Ninja, Kamikazi" body kits that flood the scene. One front end i thought was the coolest was the TRUST front bumper for the S13. If any of you have the November 2002 issue of Sport Compact Car, the Feast Racing Service car has it. I thought it was one of the best looking and functional designs compared to other kits available. Spent a month looking for it on the net, no luck.


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Gripen, try Takakaira.com. They carry everything JDM you could imagine.

Mini me


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ya, i have it in my favorites list, same goes with Afterdark Tuning (the people i'm planning to purchase the s13 silvia front end w/dual projectors) Heavy Throttle, GTP (www.importfan.com), Enjuku Racing, PDM Racing, Jspec.com and Endless USA. There are a lot of parts in japan that i want to get and Taka Kaira has what i want. Can't wait for them to put up their Tomei parts page.


----------

